
Colour Analysis Charts by Emily Noyes Vanderpoel (1902) - xbryanx
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/color-analysis-charts-by-emily-noyes-vanderpoel-1902/
======
melling
Here are some other resources if you're interested in learning about color:
[https://github.com/melling/DesignNotes_MobileAndWebApps/blob...](https://github.com/melling/DesignNotes_MobileAndWebApps/blob/master/color.org)

~~~
jacobolus
Albers is great (non-dogmatic, focus on learning through practice), but ugh,
Itten is such bullshit (an arbitrary system not grounded in concrete evidence
about human perception). No offense, but 50% of your links are
pseudoscientific nonsense.

In my opinion, the best online source about color is
[http://www.handprint.com/LS/CVS/color.html](http://www.handprint.com/LS/CVS/color.html)

~~~
melling
Thanks. I added your link. I don't know enough about color, or design in
general, to comment. I'll create a Short List of recommended references once I
get a better handle on it.

------
keypusher
Any indication of the process used to perform this color analysis? Seems like
an interesting technique for breaking down the palette and percentages.
Effective templates could easily be generalized for non-specialized designers
to work from.

~~~
jacobolus
The author eyeballed the sources and manually decided on an abstracted color
scheme representation. (Remember, no computers in 1902.)

You could do the same thing today in a more automatic way by using by using
some kind of clustering algorithm on the colors of pixels. I would recommend
first applying some kind of bilateral-filter blur, then clustering the pixels
(or some random sample of pixels), representing each cluster by its centroid
in a roughly perceptually uniform color space (e.g. CIELAB or CIECAM02), and
then apportioning squares to each cluster based on the relative number of
pixels included.

------
triplesec
Original post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11321027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11321027)

